# Flying Legends Duxford 2008



## seesul (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello friends,

wanna go there next year and all I know is the date- July 12-13. Sure if my financial situation allows it and if my boss (my wife) lets me go 
Does anyone have a link to their websites?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 7, 2007)

This may be it......

The Fighter Collection -


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 7, 2007)

Seesul, make it happen, man!

It's an excellent museum - you'll be able to spend all day there and still not see everything, especially if there any Warbirds flying because you'll be able to bath in the sights and sound of Merlins, Hercules, Twin Wasps, Cyclones.........and the English summer (Bring a raincoat!) 8)

You may find this link useful too IWM Duxford - Europe's premier aviation museum


----------



## seesul (Dec 9, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Seesul, make it happen, man!
> 
> It's an excellent museum - you'll be able to spend all day there and still not see everything, especially if there any Warbirds flying because you'll be able to bath in the sights and sound of Merlins, Hercules, Twin Wasps, Cyclones.........and the English summer (Bring a raincoat!) 8)
> 
> You may find this link useful too IWM Duxford - Europe's premier aviation museum



Thank you for the links guys!
Sure, I´d like to make it happen, will do my best.
Downwind, a question - somewhere in England there´s an Military Cemetery Brockwood (or Broockwood) or something like that. A lot of fallen Czech fighter pilots from WW2 rest there. Where is it or how far away perhabs from London?
And question more for all of you- any suggestions for the cheap accomodation like F1 or B&B in the area between London and Duxford? 

Btw I used to work for an JCB dealer in our country few years ago so have visited England several times but all I know is Dover, London, Birmingham, Notingham,Derby, Utoxeter and Rochester . And for sure good beer 

Many thanks friends


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 9, 2007)

Seesul - Don't know of it immediately. I'll try my best to find some information for you and send a PM.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 9, 2007)

This is what you may be after, Seesul:

http://www.cwgc.org/admin/files/Brookwood A5 qxp.pdf

The Czech section of the cemetry is section 28 (see page 7)

"Among the non-Commonwealth sections are the graves of Czechs who
served in the Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve" (see page 9)

Surrey is the (very nice but very expensive "stockbroker belt") county to the south of London, whereas Duxford is in Cambridgeshire to the North East of London. Hope this helps - if you want anything else, just ask and I'll do what I can.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 9, 2007)

Seesul, I have a particularly soft spot for you Czechs (and the Poles). My first posting in the RAF was to RAF Northolt, which has a close connection to the Poles. Later in my career I was SATCO at RAF Honington in Suffolk. I think it was in 1993 that Honington hosted a visit by various aircraft of the Czech Air Force. They were from various Units that were en-route to Farnborough or Fairford for the UK’s annual ‘Big Show’ that year. But they called in at Honington because of the connection between RAF Honington and 311 Sqn.

Tornadoes from Honington met your guys at the UK boundary and escorted them to the airfield. Now here’s where the Story starts! Honington is right next to RAF Lakenheath (then F-111s transitioning to F-15Es) and RAF Mildenhall (various ‘Heavy’ types). The ATC controlling authority was my unit, Honington. Therefore, we arranged for an ‘ex-pat’ former Czech aircrew chap who lived locally to be in the Tower to act as ‘listener’ to tell us what was being said between the Czech aircraft, so that we could be aware of any difficulties that might be developing through misunderstandings, or due to emergencies and as general ‘Interpreter’ for us.

We kitted him out with a headset, selected his frequencies etc for him and asked him to listen in while we talked to the Mission Leader, whose English was quite good. All was going well until the formation arrived in the circuit. The first 2 Tornadoes flew the circuit and landed when Our Man said:

“They are saying that the first 2 fly VERY tight circuits and they can’t follow.”​We told him to tell them that it was all OK, we had anticipated that and that we were holding Lakenheath and Mildenhall traffic on the ground until all the Czech aircraft were down. This was transmitted to the aircraft, who sounded really surprised and not a little relived when perfect Czech was spoken to them! However, (there’s always a However!) they then promptly performed the BIGGEST visual circuits you have EVER seen that seemed to take up most of East Anglia! It is enough to say that the USAF Base Commanders at Lakenheath and Mildenhall were NOT AT ALL impressed at being overflown at low level by a bunch of Floggers, Frogfoots, Fitters and a Cub!!!!! One base, in particular had a real Hissy-Fit!

We noticed that Our Man had gone a bit quiet in all the “excitement”, but as he put his headset down and got up from the Control Position we saw he had tears streaming down his face.

“This is a moment that I though that I would never see" he said “Aircraft from my old country landing at their forefathers old Base. Perhaps the Cold War is really over. Thank God.”​
It was a very emotional moment.

We then met the crews on the Apron. There was much toasting of each other (in Coca Cola), hand shaking, big silly grins and shoulder slapping; nobody could speak each other’s languages but the body language and goodwill spoke volumes. After a couple of hours they departed for their destination – overflying Mildenhall at about 1500’ on the way, which starting the ‘phones ringing off the wall again….

A good day though.


----------



## seesul (Dec 10, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Seesul, I have a particularly soft spot for you Czechs (and the Poles). My first posting in the RAF was to RAF Northolt, which has a close connection to the Poles. Later in my career I was SATCO at RAF Honington in Suffolk. I think it was in 1993 that Honington hosted a visit by various aircraft of the Czech Air Force. They were from various Units that were en-route to Farnborough or Fairford for the UK’s annual ‘Big Show’ that year. But they called in at Honington because of the connection between RAF Honington and 311 Sqn.
> 
> Tornadoes from Honington met your guys at the UK boundary and escorted them to the airfield. Now here’s where the Story starts! Honington is right next to RAF Lakenheath (then F-111s transitioning to F-15Es) and RAF Mildenhall (various ‘Heavy’ types). The ATC controlling authority was my unit, Honington. Therefore, we arranged for an ‘ex-pat’ former Czech aircrew chap who lived locally to be in the Tower to act as ‘listener’ to tell us what was being said between the Czech aircraft, so that we could be aware of any difficulties that might be developing through misunderstandings, or due to emergencies and as general ‘Interpreter’ for us.
> 
> ...



Thank you downwind for the link and story! I´ll also appreciate each kind of the information about possible accomodation in mentioned area.
Btw, one of the heroes od ''Batle of Britain'', Josef Stehlik, used to live in the town of Slavicin, town where I was born and grew up. Unfortunately he passed away too soon in 1990, a few months after the velvet revolution...He served in 312.Sqdn. More at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/s-ldr-josef-stehl-k-four-airforces-1603.html


----------



## seesul (Jan 28, 2008)

hello guys, especially from behind the channel, does anyone of you any suggestions regarding the accomodation in the area between London and Duxford?


----------



## Erich (Jan 28, 2008)

Roman just wrote a couple of friends and hopeful to hear back soon for you and the Famile/friends


----------



## seesul (Jan 28, 2008)

Erich said:


> Roman just wrote a couple of friends and hopeful to hear back soon for you and the Famile/friends



THX Erich- the cheaper, the better- just to avoid my wife yelling at me8)


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2008)

Questions for Downwind or other Englishmen:
- is there any railway connection between Luton airport and Duxford?
- how far away it is from Luton to Duxford?

Just to make it more clear- I´m looking for the accomodation for 2 or 3 nights *between the Luton airport and Duxford*. Some place with the *train or bus connection*. Any sugestions? The cheaper the better so I can drink out more beers


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Feb 23, 2008)

Seesul,

My dear chap, i've been out of the country for a while with an unreliable internet connection and have only just picked this up. Do you still need this information or is it too late?

Many apologies for my apparent rudeness - will still help if I can!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Feb 23, 2008)

Initial look: No direct services thatI can find - Its Luton to St Pancras stn which is co-joined with Kings Cross and then back out from Kings Cross to Cambridge. There is a bus service from Cambridge stn to duxford nearly direct.
Cambridge railway station is served by regular trains from London Kings Cross and London Liverpool Street, with other connections nationwide. Rail passengers can then take the C7 bus service (Monday-Saturday) from outside the station.
See the National Rail website on National Rail Enquiries - Official source for rail information, UK train times and timetables for further details or the First Capital Connect website on First Capital Connect - Home


Cheapest available fare £30.10 ! (Cor!)
This total fare is for 1 Adult.

Will do some more digging for something better if I can


----------



## seesul (Feb 24, 2008)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Initial look: No direct services thatI can find - Its Luton to St Pancras stn which is co-joined with Kings Cross and then back out from Kings Cross to Cambridge. There is a bus service from Cambridge stn to duxford nearly direct.
> Cambridge railway station is served by regular trains from London Kings Cross and London Liverpool Street, with other connections nationwide. Rail passengers can then take the C7 bus service (Monday-Saturday) from outside the station.
> See the National Rail website on National Rail Enquiries - Official source for rail information, UK train times and timetables for further details or the First Capital Connect website on First Capital Connect - Home
> 
> ...



thx downwind. Where is it? Think the best for us would be in Cambridge. We need a room for 2 adults and 1 kid (5 years old). 2 nights (11th/12th and 12th/13th). with the pub nearby, if available 
Gonna buy flight tickets this week.
thx again friend!


----------



## seesul (Mar 6, 2008)

Just bought flight tickets.
Wanna ask if any ww2aircraft member will go to see Flying Legends 2008 as well  

P.S. Downwind is helping me with the trip organisation a lot. This way I wanna thank him also. Thank you Andrew


----------



## seesul (Jul 1, 2008)

I´d like to know who´s gonna visit FL this year.
I´ll meet Trackend there and gotta thank him and say he´s doing a big thing for me as he offered to pick us up at the Luton airport and bring us to Duxford and then back.
So I´m curious if I´ll meet someone else there, I mean the members...


----------



## ccfc3287 (Jul 1, 2008)

i will be there some where on the sunday
http://www.fighter-collection.com/Legends08.pdf 
if you look there you will see the list of planes for the 2 days


----------



## Glider (Jul 2, 2008)

Its a heck of a list.


----------



## seesul (Jul 2, 2008)

ccfc3287 said:


> i will be there some where on the sunday
> http://www.fighter-collection.com/Legends08.pdf
> if you look there you will see the list of planes for the 2 days



Thank you for the link mate!
I was informed by Trackend about 3 B-17 being there, that´s amazing!
Only missing B-24,Bf109 and FW190 there


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2008)

I sure hope that is the definitive list Seesul ( we will have to check the Duxford web site list next week on Wednesday) you will get to see three B17's and I get to see my all time favorite The Swordfish in the air last.
7 times I've been to airshows when the stringbag was due to make an appearance and they had technical problems everytime.


----------



## Glider (Jul 2, 2008)

I cannot get to the show but hope to go to Duxford over this weekend for a look around. If your lucky they sometimes practice their displays in the days before the actual show, anyway we will see but the weather forcast isn't that good at the moment.


----------



## rochie (Jul 2, 2008)

i tried to get time off work for it but just to busy, gutted


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2008)

Im planning a working holiday in the Uk in the next few years.

Duxford will be a high priority to see


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2008)

Glider said:


> I cannot get to the show but hope to go to Duxford over this weekend for a look around. If your lucky they sometimes practice their displays in the days before the actual show, anyway we will see but the weather forcast isn't that good at the moment.



When you go Glider could you look in on Sally B please as there is no info as to if the engine replacment has been completed I suspect that she may not be airworthy in time for FL but an update on her web site has not been done for a while.
thanks Lee


----------



## Glider (Jul 3, 2008)

Will do


----------



## seesul (Jul 3, 2008)

Glider said:


> Will do



Thx also from me!
And ask there please if they´re going to show also some Bf109 of FW190, although not listed...


----------



## jkennan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there,

Just to say to the person thinking of attending this year's 'Flying Legends' air display at Duxford, it's probably the best show you can go to. I went to last year's show and it's fantastic. I uploaded a lot of photos if you want to see what it was like:

Duxford Flying Legends 2007

It really is great value for money.

John


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2008)

There is a replica FW190 Roman that is being completed, last year it was doing taxi runs but It is not listed in The fighter collection (another group I am a supporter of) The Fighter Collection -
Much of the work done at Duxford is for external clients and once completed the aircraft are shipped out so there is a contant turn over of various planes in the hangers.


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

trackend said:


> There is a replica FW190 Roman that is being completed, last year it was doing taxi runs but It is not listed in The fighter collection (another group I am a supporter of) The Fighter Collection -
> Much of the work done at Duxford is for external clients and once completed the aircraft are shipped out so there is a contant turn over of various planes in the hangers.



Great,
thank you Lee!


----------



## Glider (Jul 5, 2008)

Well guys I have just come back and I am afraid the Sally B is looking more than a little sad right now. Its in the open minus an engine and there wasn't any activity that I could see. My hope were briefly raised when I saw someone working on a R1820, but when I talked to him it was an engine for ground running only and not destined for any aircraft.

They may fit one, get it tested, and practice their display before the airshow but it must be considered unlikely.

Re the 190 I didn't see one but they did have an immaculate BMW 801 which I hadn't seen before. Another aircraft that I hadn't seen before which is being worked on is a CR42 which would make a nice display with the Gladiator.


----------



## seesul (Jul 5, 2008)

Glider said:


> Well guys I have just come back and I am afraid the Sally B is looking more than a little sad right now. Its in the open minus an engine and there wasn't any activity that I could see. My hope were briefly raised when I saw someone working on a R1820, but when I talked to him it was an engine for ground running only and not destined for any aircraft.
> 
> They may fit one, get it tested, and practice their display before the airshow but it must be considered unlikely.
> 
> Re the 190 I didn't see one but they did have an immaculate BMW 801 which I hadn't seen before. Another aircraft that I hadn't seen before which is being worked on is a CR42 which would make a nice display with the Gladiator.



Thank you mate!


----------



## Erich (Jul 5, 2008)

Roman

it really is too bad the show chaps cannot get in with the guys from Germansy Flugzeug to get their Fw 190A and Me 262A to come join the fun in the UK this year. It would be a wonderful, prime opportunity to have both countries work side by side presenting one of the all time fav air shows in the world

E maybe some year I will get time off across the big lake to view at my leisure ~


----------



## Glider (Jul 5, 2008)

The two photos


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2008)

I was thinking that maybe 2009 would be a good year for me to take a trip over to visit a few of my British Isle Brothers at Duxford, so I cant wait to see some of the pics comin outta this one...


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2008)

Iconic Liberty Belle bomber lands on English soil for the first time since World War Two | Mail Online

Cheer up guys Pink Lady and Liberty Belle will still be on hand Liberty has just landed at Duxford after an 8000 mile trans atlantic flight


----------



## seesul (Jul 5, 2008)

Erich said:


> Roman
> 
> it really is too bad the show chaps cannot get in with the guys from Germansy Flugzeug to get their Fw 190A and Me 262A to come join the fun in the UK this year. It would be a wonderful, prime opportunity to have both countries work side by side presenting one of the all time fav air shows in the world
> 
> E maybe some year I will get time off across the big lake to view at my leisure ~





lesofprimus said:


> I was thinking that maybe 2009 would be a good year for me to take a trip over to visit a few of my British Isle Brothers at Duxford, so I cant wait to see some of the pics comin outta this one...



No problem, I´ll take a look at German museums where they have their birds and visit them one day...
Anyway B-17,Mustang,Spit and some Cats in Duxford are more than enough for me for the first time...
Les and Erich, hope you don´t think only England is Europe in your future plans...there´s also small country called Czech Republic...
8) just to close the thread ''The best beer in the world''


----------



## seesul (Jul 5, 2008)

trackend said:


> Iconic Liberty Belle bomber lands on English soil for the first time since World War Two | Mail Online
> 
> Cheer up guys Pink Lady and Liberty Belle will still be on hand Liberty has just landed at Duxford after an 8000 mile trans atlantic flight



thx Lee,
hope we will get the oportunity to get in...
man, just can´t wait, hard to belive in one week I´ll have a british beer in Cambridge...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, I haven't had a British beer in Cambridge in over 20 years. I would love to get out to see FL, as well as a few other shows across the pond, like RIAT and the Paris Air Show. I need more photo sales...


----------



## seesul (Jul 5, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Wow, I haven't had a British beer in Cambridge in over 20 years. I would love to get out to see FL, as well as a few other shows across the pond, like RIAT and the Paris Air Show. I need more photo sales...




I´ve been planning this trip for more than 5 years...I almost gave it up this year as well but friend of mine told me now or never...so now...
We made a renewing of our apartment this year so not so much spare money available but I gotta thank my wife for her support and understanding...
Simona, I love you


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 6, 2008)

hows the weather shaping up for the show I hope its good for you 
guys

Geneseo is looking really good for me next week with claer and 80


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2008)

Well Roman, you have a good supportive wife. My wife wouldn't be too happy with me going to England while leaving her here. She and I both want to return to England someday. She toured there as a teenager. I lived there for 3 years while in the USAF. Obviously, we want to see different things while we are there, so it will be interesting when we eventually do get there.


----------



## seesul (Jul 7, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Well Roman, you have a good supportive wife. My wife wouldn't be too happy with me going to England while leaving her here. She and I both want to return to England someday. She toured there as a teenager. I lived there for 3 years while in the USAF. Obviously, we want to see different things while we are there, so it will be interesting when we eventually do get there.



I´d like to take her there as well but we have 7 months old daughter...


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2008)

seesul said:


> I´d like to take here there as well but we have 7 months old daughter...



My daughters 33 Roman and still needs helping out now and then (fortunately she's past the nappy stage ) her old car was a wreak so we just let her have the wifes sport coupe for a fraction of the price it was worth and she can pay us back when she wants to. As for air shows my missus hates planes said if you're going there I'm off to Hampton court Flower show she's got and invitation to a Royal garden party at Buckingham Palace on Wednesday. Since she retired she's always going off to different functions and I thought I was doing well camping for three days and doing FL

I fancy doing the States again I love small town USA but a short detour to Chino would'nt be too shabby  How to distract the wife is the problem.

I went to the doctors and ask him if he could let me have some sleeping pills for the wife. 
He said why? 
I said, she keeps waking up. 


(I'm dead)


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to Fairford on Friday ( Park View enclosure ) as I cant make the full display this year, Friday is practice day. There will be a 2 hour Quiet gap , as HM the Queen presents new Colours to the RAF Regiment. Plus a 30 mile long 10 minuit flypast. Taking my Camera hope it does'nt rain!!!!


----------



## seesul (Jul 10, 2008)

jkennan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to say to the person thinking of attending this year's 'Flying Legends' air display at Duxford, it's probably the best show you can go to. I went to last year's show and it's fantastic. I uploaded a lot of photos if you want to see what it was like:
> 
> ...



Thank you John!
Just can´t wait to be there, leaving tomorrow!!!


----------



## seesul (Jul 10, 2008)

hunter0f2 said:


> I'm going to Fairford on Friday ( Park View enclosure ) as I cant make the full display this year, Friday is practice day. There will be a 2 hour Quiet gap , as HM the Queen presents new Colours to the RAF Regiment. Plus a 30 mile long 10 minuit flypast. Taking my Camera hope it does'nt rain!!!!



Unfortunately last forecast speaks about heavy showers on Fri and Sat and light showers on Sun...but we gotta feel we´re in England


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2008)

Well here I am at Luton airport waiting for Seesul and his crew to arrive Sunday is looking a bit better for fair weather its sunny here at the moment but it will rain later hey ho. got buzzed by a pair of P51's on the way here.


----------



## Glider (Jul 11, 2008)

To all those that are going tomorrow I wish you luck with the weather which is light showers, which in UK terms means that you might get lucky.
The forcast for today was Heavy showers and its been dry so far but getting a little dark.
At least one B17 should be flying tomorrow, assuming the one that just flew over my house is still operational.


----------



## aussieraaf (Jul 12, 2008)

Can anyone confirm the dates for the 2009 Flying Ledgends Airshow. Cannot see anytihng on the website. Is it always the second weekend in July??? Am planning a 6 week holiday sometime in July in England parts of Europe and while I am there I don't want to miss it. Want to arrange flights and plan my holiday around that date. Also are there any other airshows around that time in the UK and maybe Europe???
Thanks in advance for any help.
PS: Ideas for accomodation etc..would be be helpful....also things for the wife to see while I am at the show...she cannot stand planes, but she is very understanding


----------



## roeher (Jul 13, 2008)

seesul said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> wanna go there next year and all I know is the date- July 12-13. Sure if my financial situation allows it and if my boss (my wife) lets me go
> Does anyone have a link to their websites?
> ...



On this html-page tou can find some of my pics (12/07/2008)

Telenet Foto - A day @ Duxford Flying Legends 2008 - Share your online photo albums - unlimited storage - upload photos - digital photography

Herman


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice shots, Herman.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Herman! 

I hope the weekend was great for all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Great shots herman well done mate!


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2008)

Super stuff Herman
Dropped Seesul off at the airport about 3 hours ago so he should be airborne by now.
I have not had time to start going through many pictures but heres a couple for now.
Dispite some cloudy weather and rain showers attendance on both days was good although today saw a bigger crowd than Saturday. 
Visability was very good but the cloud base on Saturday came down to 2000ft at one point so restricted some manouvers however today it was at 4-5000ft so a full display could take place.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

Great shots Lee!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

I take it you werent going for planes 

Great shots Trackend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Great shots Track!


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

Heinz said:


> I take it you werent going for planes
> 
> Great shots Trackend!



Gotta say Lee toke pictures of those girls on my wish.Anyway, he didn´t have anything aginst it


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

seesul said:


> Gotta say Lee toke pictures of those girls on my wish.Anyway, he didn´t have anything aginst it


Got back at 4 am today, what a weekend!
My big thanks goes to Lee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will post my pics tomorrow...


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the company Roman I'm glad you enjoyed it apart from that you were the one dribbling when I let you look through my 500mm lens at those girls


----------



## Marcel (Jul 14, 2008)

Love the Hawk75 pic, lee!


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Marcel


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

trackend said:


> Thanks for the company Roman I'm glad you enjoyed it apart from that you were the one dribbling when I let you look through my 500mm lens at those girls



Yep, because there was a low pass of Liberty Belle in the background at the same time


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

Enjoy the pics, only sorry for the quality, I was really to excited...


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

more pics....


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

more pics...


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

...more pics


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

...more pics


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

more pics..


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

..more pics


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

...my son and Lee me


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

...and a short video of Liberty Belle taxiing...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6J4bCUumXI_


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

...and a short video of Liberty Belle taxiing...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6J4bCUumXI_

OMG, sorry for the double posting


----------



## Erich (Jul 14, 2008)

Roman/Lee

so there were 4 Forts on the tarmac then ? great shots guys

ah OJ and Bier....interesting combo for a child


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 14, 2008)

The 17 DF-A which is the letters on the Memphis Belle are they allowed to call it the Memphis Belle because the one near me is called the Movie Memphis Belle as the USAF will not let them call it the Memphis Belle or use the same nose art so they call it The Movie Memphis Belle


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2008)

Great shots guys, job well done!!!!


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2008)

thought Id add a few17 pictures to follow on from Seesul's great interior shots


----------



## seesul (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Lee,

great shots, please don´t 4 get 2 send me a CD, I´ll e-mail you my mail address.
THX!

Roman


----------



## seesul (Jul 15, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> The 17 DF-A which is the letters on the Memphis Belle are they allowed to call it the Memphis Belle because the one near me is called the Movie Memphis Belle as the USAF will not let them call it the Memphis Belle or use the same nose art so they call it The Movie Memphis Belle



Hi PB,

don´t know if they are allowed but it´s Sally B and on the other nose side there´s written Memphis Belle as this bird acted in the Mephis Belle movie...


----------



## seesul (Jul 15, 2008)

Erich said:


> Roman/Lee
> 
> so there were 4 Forts on the tarmac then ? great shots guys
> 
> ah OJ and Bier....interesting combo for a child



Hi Erich,

no, there were 3:
Pink Lady, France
Sally B, England
Liberty Belle, USA

Sally B be grounded due to engine # 1 failure, the other 2 were in the air during the show. The interior pics were taken in Liberty Belle on Friday...
Was told Liberty Belle toke off yesterday for the way home...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantastic shots guys!

Glad you had a great time


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2008)

Freain great shots fellas, waiting on more.... Looks like u guys had a great time... Maybe someday there will be 10 members there...


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2008)

trackend that last shot of 2 B-17's and the P-51 is realy amazing, well done


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice shots guys!  One of these days, I'm going to get over there for that show.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Top pics Guys, would love to see a B-17 up close and personal....


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2008)

cheers fellas


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some great shots here, keep em coming!


----------



## taifun (Jul 16, 2008)

Seesil,did you make it to duxford?


----------



## taifun (Jul 16, 2008)

great pics,i must get a decent camera,but these are great,i went on the friday and saturday,weather better on the friday,same again next year i think.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2008)

NICE! Two B-17s in formation!!! 

Not to distract or get too much off-topic, but...Is that the D200 with the Bigma you were using, Lee?


----------



## seesul (Jul 17, 2008)

taifun said:


> Seesil,did you make it to duxford?



yep, was there like you, on Friday and Saturday as well. Sunday we spent in Cambridge (buying the gifts for our wives ).
Check my pics here 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6J4bCUumXI_
What a great weekend for me, still can´t get over...
Will post more pics hope today yet...


----------



## taifun (Jul 17, 2008)

just gone through all the posts i see you did make it,great pics,i think i stood next to you at one point! on the friday.roll on next year.


----------



## seesul (Jul 17, 2008)

taifun said:


> just gone through all the posts i see you did make it,great pics,i think i stood next to you at one point! on the friday.roll on next year.



really? wow...
so here are few pics of me with my son and a friend of mine...
could you post yours?


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 17, 2008)

Great pics you guys...glad you got there and enjoyed it.
I couldnt make it this year and got rained off at Fairford but am going to Farnborough on Sunday...anybody else going ?
Managed to get to Waddington on the Friday but missed the Vulcan..
I will try to post you a couple of pix when i get time....
Cheers...


----------



## southernpilot (Jul 19, 2008)

I went to the show and what a blast. I really enjoyed the Red Lion in Hinxton, a short walk from the Wellcome Research Centre. I am planning a family trip to Switzerland in 2009, end of July and August; and I am requesting information on attending a good air show while over there. Short day trip or over night travel considered. Does anyone here have any suggestions, or maybe some web sites to search?
Thanks,
SP


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Top pics Guys, would love to see a B-17 up close and personal....



yep, it was my long time dream that came true few weeks ago. But I´d never expect I´ll be able to see 3 Forts at the same spot at the same time! Damn, I´m still there in my memories...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, let me post another pics from there.
Few personal for the start...
There´s Trackend on his chair at the runway, thank you Lee again for your help and willingness!!!
Then there´s a friend of mine, me and my son and my son at the hotel room...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

...one pic more...my son...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

OK, and now pics of aircrafts...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to say but uggly a/c for me, wish I saw G-6 there instead...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

cats and Corsair


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

think Martlet was the British name


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

2 Hurries


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Jak-3
Gotta say that pilot really knew how to fly, showed the most impressive flight IMO. He flew it like a devil


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

the old good "Tante Ju''


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Think Hawk is the name? A lot of Czech pilots flew it during battle of France...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Airacobra, pretty noisy with its drive shaft going from the engine to the propeller...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

BTW, what´s the difference between Kittyhawk and Warhawk?
BTW2, that P-40 with that blue prop hub was originaly based in Pearl Harbor during the attack, one of the survivors!


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Mustangs...what a great sound they have...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

2 shots more


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovely birds...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

few more pics...


----------



## seesul (Jul 22, 2008)

O.K., that´s all so far...
Have also few short videos, so I´ll post the links when loaded on youtube...
Looking forward for the shots Lee had taken with his machine gun


----------



## v2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well done Roman! Great pics!


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet Frank B. would be proud of his "Miss Velma" if he could see it, maybe he has ?? he's a great guy ......

good pics Roman !


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2008)

Liberty Belle and Miss Vilma, beautiful video...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice shots, Roman!


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Nice shots, Roman!



Thanx Eric, but my compact pocket digital camera Panasonic Lumix has its limits and me too for sure 
I´m looking forward for the pics Lee has taken with his cannon...


----------



## aussieraaf (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone know the dates for the 2009 show???


----------



## seesul (Jul 25, 2008)

July 11th-12th, 2009
The Fighter Collection -


----------



## Geedee (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice shots guys.

I get the impression, Roman, that you are still grinning, remembering your visit to Legends, are you hoping to return this year ?


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2009)

I´d like to Gary, but don´t think so. Maybe in 2 or 3 years. This year Normandy, I hope...but everything depends on money...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 13, 2009)

seesul said:


> ...but everything depends on money...



I know what you mean...I'm a bit miffed in that I can't afford my annual trip to the States to get my Warbird fix (planning to do at least three next year...well, it will be my 50th so I gotta celebrate in style ! )

I'm hoping to book B&B in the next few days and am intending to do both days this year at Legends...never done both before...so will post one or two (errrrr, Ok, maybe a few more than that ) pics when its finished.


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2009)

I was accomodated in Cambridge few steps from Duxford shuttle bus station so if you want I can give you a contact. It was for a good price...
And they have Staropramen in Cambridge, my favourite Czech beer. Can post few pics if you want...


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2009)

...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers dude, thanks for the info.

Any other 'Forumites' going to Legends this year ?


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2009)

Think Trackend (Lee) won´t miss it...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope to get to this in the next 4 years or so. Again like you blokes its all about the funds


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2009)

Might try to get there, it's been a while...but, like the rest of the guys, the folding stuff is the key, especially as I'm due out to see Roman in August!


----------



## seesul (Jan 14, 2009)

If you have aleady seen FL in past...a good choice!


----------

